# Etikettendruck mit Outlook 2003?



## EifelFrosch (8. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich, direkt aus den Kontakten von Outlook 2003 Etiketten zu drucken?
Wenn nicht, kann man die Kontakte irgendwie im Etikettenformat (Anrede, Name, Adresse) in Word exportieren und dann drucken?

Über Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße
EF


----------



## Slizzzer (8. Dezember 2004)

Moin!
Das sollte gehen! Outlook verwaltet seine Daten in einer *.pst Datei im Verzeichnis
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USERNAME\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Outlook

Word bietet unter Seriendruck die Möglichkeit eine PST-Datei als Datenquelle zu benutzen.

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## EifelFrosch (8. Dezember 2004)

danke, das werde ich gleich mal testen 
Hab mir jetzt ne eigene pst gesichert, aber leider erkennt Word das Format nicht...muss ich dabei noch was extra beachten?

gruß
ef


----------

